# Surf trout?!?!?



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

New member here but I'm no stranger to this site! I moved to the houston area two years ago and have been hitting galveston up pretty regularly. I've heard about a magical time when trout can be caught in the surf, let me just say I must have the worst luck ever! Does anyone know how it looks for the weekend? :texasflag


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

It is still a little early for the big bite, but it is coming. June will be the time, just watch the forecast and reports. As soon as the surf greens up for a few days and the wind calms down a tad, the trout will be there. You just have to be there at the right time!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

And don't get discouraged if you go out and catch nothing on your 1st, 2nd, 3 45678 trips.. while someone stands next to you slaying them. Fishing the surf is a crazy thing sometimes, but can be awesome too!! Good luck


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

First fairly calm day im off Ill be there. They are out there as we type...it can be good. Lookin for this!








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Monday is lookin pretty good i'll be there weekend a little rough go to swellinfo .com pretty accurate


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

smokin lures said:


> Monday is lookin pretty good i'll be there weekend a little rough go to swellinfo .com pretty accurate


Sunday "might" be ok. Key word is might. I think Monday will be perfect though, I have caught plenty of trout on the first day it calms down though...I will be there giving it a shot anyway

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saltwater Texan (Apr 19, 2013)

thanks guys!!! ive been trying for a very long time to get it figured out. i will stay vigilant in my quest!!! Lately thats been my first stop in the am to check the surf then i decide where i will wade after that.


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

im assuming any public beach near jamaica beach would be good?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Usually , by the time you hear about it on the inet....... its over

Galveston surfcams can be your friend


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

popo1984 said:


> im assuming any public beach near jamaica beach would be good?


Correct. Just have to get out here and drive. Look for good water, birds, bait jumping etc. I life surf fishing matty better because you can drive much longer on the beach to look for fish vs here you have those **** poles everywhere.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Ill be hitting surf side on Monday hope all the weed is gone by then.


----------

